# My Equine Photography



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I wasn't really sure if I should put this here, or in the hobbies section, I thought it was fitting here. 

Seen's how I haven't been much into ridding, I took the spring/summer to take some photographs. Personally I feel that I can shoot (figuratively speaking) a horse better than I can ride one.

Soo... Here are highlights of my spring/summer:



Horse Portraits:


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I like em!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Eventing:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)




----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome photos Bobbi!!!!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

The barrel ones are my favourite! And your photos are very creative.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They are really good. You will probably do well for yourself in photography. You have talent.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen them all!  But they look wonderful.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some wonderful shots!!! I love them!! Man I wish you lived closer to me!! Haha.


----------



## strawberrypaint (Oct 7, 2009)

wow u are really good!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I've seen them all!  But they look wonderful.



lol You must be a fan on Facebook!!






APHA MOMMA said:


> Those are some wonderful shots!!! I love them!! Man I wish you lived closer to me!! Haha.



Funny you should say that, I was in Sacramento for 2 wks in June!


----------

